# test photo posting



## mboley (Jan 26, 2018)

Bare with me, just trying to figure out how to get images into body of post.


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

I don't see any pics yet, fyi.

Next to the "POST QUICK REPLY" to summit your posts is a "GO ADVANCED" button. That will allow you to "PREVIEW POST" and see how it will look once submitted. Fun feature to play around with, hope this helps, good luck!


----------

